# Air print pour Windows



## Slide (17 Avril 2011)

Bonjours a tous,

J'essaye depuis plusieurs heures de télécharger l'utilitaire AirPrint activator pour Windows, sur le net, mais le fichier .rar plante a l'ouverture.
Quelqu'un pourrait t'il me l'envoyer ?, car il me manque que cela pour que mon IPad soit + que parfait, vu que je n'ai pas d'imprimante AirPrint , ou alors il faut que passe par un mail pour imprimer pas très pratique...
Ou si quelqu'un aurait une solution

Merci d'avance

Ps depuis l'application mac génération pour iPad impossible de poster un sujet (je peux écrire un titre mais pas le reste), par contre, pas de prob depuis safari avec mon iPad


----------



## Caliii (17 Avril 2011)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=K1BCJH40

C'est le fichier décompressé


----------



## Slide (18 Avril 2011)

Caliii a dit:


> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=K1BCJH40
> 
> C'est le fichier décompressé



Pour info, même avec le fichier décompressé cela plante a l'ouverture..., je suis en XP


----------



## worldice (18 Avril 2011)

Ça marche chez moi (Win 7 64bits).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h10 ----------

Je vais voir si ça marche avec mon IP4...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h11 ----------




Slide a dit:


> Pour info, même avec le fichier décompressé cela plante a l'ouverture..., je suis en XP



Téléchargé, installé avec succès. Mon image a bien été imprimée depuis mon IP4 !


----------



## Slide (18 Avril 2011)

J'ai un message d'erreur à chaque fois que j'instale airprint : L'application n'a pas réussi a s'initialisé correctement (0xc0000135), cliquer sur ok pour arrêter l'application !!!

Si quelqu'un a des idées ce serait top, merci d'avance...


----------



## worldice (18 Avril 2011)

Slide a dit:


> J'ai un message d'erreur à chaque fois que j'instale airprint : L'application n'a pas réussi a s'initialisé correctement (0xc0000135), cliquer sur ok pour arrêter l'application !!!
> 
> Si quelqu'un a des idées ce serait top, merci d'avance...



Et la tu te dit : "Pourquoi n'ai-je pas un Mac ?" et moi te répond :"Ah, c'est con !"...


----------



## Slide (18 Avril 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Et la tu te dit : "Pourquoi n'ai-je pas un Mac ?" et moi te répond :"Ah, c'est con !"...



C'est sur , mais pour l'instant j'ai un portable avec XP, que j'utilise pratiquement que, voir uniquement depuis que j'ai l'Ipad pour synchroniser et ajouter music, film..., sur celui ci et mon l'Iphone, donc...

C'est vrai que j'ai hésité longuement avant l'achat de mon IPad, avec un MacBook air 11
C'est le prix entre les 2 qui a fait pencher la balance et aussi l'attente trop longue de l'os Lion

Mais c'est pas cela qui va résoudre mon prob


----------



## Slide (21 Avril 2011)

j'ai pus installer ce fameux logiciel, il manquait un fichier Windows dans mon PC (framework.net), je l'ai bien activé airprint navigator depuis le fichier program files, mais que néni rien ne fonctionne depuis mon iphone ou ipad aucune imprimante, naturellement mon imprimante est bien partagé...

Des idées..., mis a par de me dire qu'il faut que j'achète un mac ....

Merci d'avance


----------



## Slide (21 Avril 2011)

Ibaby a dit:


> Bonjour Slide. Par rapport à moi, étape par étape, tu en es où ? Ton iPad voit l'imprimante, tu as autorisé AirPrint dans le firewall, etc ?



Donc : j'ai autorisé airprint dans le par feux, mon imprimante est partagé (le pc  est ouvert), mais mon ipad ou iphone ne trouve aucune imprimante...

Merci


----------



## Slide (21 Avril 2011)

Ibaby a dit:


> Une question pour moi : tu as trouvé Air Print sous quel nom dans le pare-feu ? Je ne l'y trouve pas. Et tu passes par le Panneau de configuration (je suis sous Vista) ?
> 
> Une question pour toi (on partage) : as-tu essayé, par curiosité, de désactiver carrément ton pare-feu, juste pour tester si tes iPad/iPhone détectent l'imprimante ? C'est le cas chez moi. Et aussi : tu utilises quelle app iOS pour faire le test ?



En passant par le panneau de config, tu vas dans les exceptions du pare-feu, et il est sous le nom de AirPrint for Windows, mais en passant par le programme AirPrint sous c/program files lorsque tu actives AirPrint, il te demande si tu veux le débloquer ...
J'ai essayé sans pare-feu est c'est pareil, je suis sur le 4.3.1
Je viens d'essayer sur un autre portable, avec l'Iphone 4 et Ipad2 est c'est pareil, aucune imprimante !!!


----------



## Slide (21 Avril 2011)

Ibaby a dit:


> Non, je ne le vois pas ce fichier. Maintenant c'est comme toi en plus, l'iPad ne détecte même plus l'imprimante alors qu'il le faisait il y a une heure. Tu veux un conseil, Slide ? Get a Mac.  Ça vaut pour moi aussi. Non, bien-sûr, mais une HP e-print nous reviendra à moins cher s'il s'agit d'imprimer. Je lance un appel à tous les chefs de ce site, aux modos et même aux trolls. Vous pouvez venir nous achever, nous rendons les armes, nous abandonnons. Je courbe l'échine, je m'agenouille, par pitié, ôtez-moi la Vista.



Le fichier AirPrint, est bien sous c programme files sous l'onglet AirPrint et là tu active le premier fichier...

Pour l'instant j'envoie mes fichiers sur un mail pour imprimer..., pas pratique mais mieux que rien...

En branchant mon imprimante sur une borne airport express, je peux imprimer avec AirPrint ou pas depuis mon ipad2?


----------



## Slide (23 Avril 2011)

Je vais sans doute acheter une imprimante HP compatible 
AirPrint, il en a actuellement sur c discount pour 72&#8364; en promo actuellement

Personne d'autre n'a d'info ?


----------

